# GROM parachute accident



## Ravage (Jul 23, 2012)

Yesterday during an off duty activity, an experianced Soldier from Polish Special Operations Unit - GROM, died when his parachute did not open.
The case is under investigation.

In it's over 20-year history, GROM was essential in establishing TTPs and SOPs of airborne operations, conducted in POLSOF.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Trooper.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Jul 23, 2012)

Early reports are saying (so take this with a grain of salt) that he had about 2000 jumps, was jumping a wingsuit, had line twists, cutaway, and the reserve entangled on his camera.

Blue Skies.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 23, 2012)

RIP


----------



## CDG (Jul 24, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 1, 2012)

Na Zdrowie kolego... rest peacefully warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 2, 2012)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 3, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Early reports are saying (so take this with a grain of salt) that he had about 2000 jumps, was jumping a wingsuit, had line twists, cutaway, and the reserve entangled on his camera.
> 
> Blue Skies.


 
RIP

Go Pro or Contour?


----------



## AWP (Aug 3, 2012)

18C4V said:


> RIP
> 
> Go Pro or Contour?


 
I don't know, I haven't seen anymore on this though a preliminary report should be out in Poland by now.

BSBD.


----------



## Robal2pl (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's preliminary report (Polish only) :  http://www.transport.gov.pl/files/0/30651/20120845RW.pdf
Description of the accindent is  similar to Freefalling's post. Cause of tragedy is still under investigation.  

RIP


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you, Robal.

Normal deployment at an appropriate altitude, suspected line twists, normal cutaway, freebag bridle snagged one of the cameras (probably the Go Pro though the investigator noted other places for it to snag).

If I read the translation properly, what was curious is that he never unzipped his wings. Maybe the canopy spun too hard or he had something else going on? In a wingsuit you can't reach over your head if the wings aren't unzipped. If it were spinning with line twists he probably figured it was better to go for the reserve?

BSBD. Cover those snag points, jumpers.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 5, 2012)

Does Go Pro make another camera asides from thier HERO model? To me it looks like a HD cam corder and a Go Pro sticker affixed to the helmet.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2012)

18C4V said:


> Does Go Pro make another camera asides from thier HERO model? To me it looks like a HD cam corder and a Go Pro sticker affixed to the helmet.


 
I don't think so. I figured the GP to be mounted on top in that receptacle, but there's no damage to it, only the side mount.


----------



## Grimfury160 (Aug 8, 2012)

RIP


----------

